# G Scale Train Layout In Foldout Trailer



## Dennis Rayon (Feb 6, 2011)

Have no room for a Garden Railroad?
You don't own the house you are living in?
You don't want to build a Railroad on the GROUND?
You want to promote the hobby and maybe your club?
You can't build a Railroad because you want to sell your house in a few years?

If you answer yes to any of the above questions, I may introduce you to a solution.
I am building a trailer for our garden railroad club, 
I have been designing this trailer in 3D cad for 3 years, As a club we have wanted
to promote the hobby and our club. We have 2 modules that we set up to promote
the club and hobby. One model was a double track on a steel frame that takes 4 guys 3 hours to set up, it has a nice 8 foot steel bridge that catches so much attention.
It has a small place to set some structures.
With all the setup time, lugging heavy parts in and out of a trailer, hoping enough people
showed up to help set up and tear down.
We turn down many opportunities to setup our modules because of the long hard work that
is involved in the setup/teardown.
This trailer will set up by two guys in less than a hour, it will have all the light weight structures
and all the figures, vehicles and trees/plant life (artificial) all fastened to the scenery.

I had a 12 foot tandem axle utility trailer I bought 28 years ago, have not used it in the last 7 years,
so I decided this would make a great start for a traveling train trailer.

I own a steel fabricating business, so the construction we did on this would be much easier than for most people. I know that many trailer Mfg's can assist in creating what is needed to
make a trailer for a train trailer.



















Corners are all in place Now the top being added










Now the structure with the fold out sides and ends are all in place



















Now to get it painted, the primer is on


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I used to go on the Large Scale On Line forum and there was a guy who did what you are doing (unless it was you). Maybe you can compare ideas.


----------



## jeff h (Apr 11, 2016)

Dennis Rayon said:


> I own a steel fabricating business, so the construction we did on this would be much easier than for most people. I know that many trailer Mfg's can assist in creating what is needed to
> make a trailer for a train trailer.


Still hugely expensive with all of that tube. More so if you were to do it in the coming weeks. Our suppliers are raising HSS prices these days. 

Looks great. Can't wait to see it finished. :appl:


----------

